# Hardware wird mittelfristig wohl noch teurer als jetzt schon :(



## MichaelG (6. Februar 2018)

https://www.pcwelt.de/a/pc-komponen...t[0]=PC&r=668621729260627&lid=817927&pm_ln=34

Könnte kotzen.... [emoji20] [emoji20] Wollte mir eigentlich 2018 oder spätestens Anfang 2019 wg. VR-Planung eine neue GPU gönnen. Aber bei der Preistendenz wirds besch...


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2018)

Man kann das auch positiv sehen (was ich bei der PS3 schon gesagt habe):
Ist doch nix schlimmes, wenn die Produzenten die aktuelle PC-Hardeware ausreizen müssen und nicht darauf hinweisen, dass man halt neue kaufen muss um bei ihrer Games auf den "vollen Genuss" zu kommen.

Ok, ich gebe mich auch noch mit 1920 x 1080 zufrieden und dafür reicht meist meine Gtx 1060. Wer mehr will, und vor allem braucht, ist selber schuld. Denn Luxus kostet nun mal. Und da muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Aber jammern?


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Februar 2018)

Gerade für VR hätte ich auch gerne mehr Leistung in Form von besserer GPU (GTX 1070 ---> GTX 1080 Ti) und mehr RAM (16 GB ---> 32 GB). Hab ja letztens schon im Aufregen-Thread geschrieben, dass ich schon seit Release zur GTX 1080 Ti schiele. Wenn ich mich da an die 980 Ti zurückerinnere ... die war kurz vor GTX 10xx Release durchaus bezahlbar. Eben darauf hab ich für die 1080 Ti auch gehofft, aber Pustekuchen ... werden immer teurer, statt billiger. Ich ärgere mich jetzt auch, dass ich mir damals nicht gleich ne 1080 gekauft hätte anstatt der 1070. Aber das kann ja keiner ahnen, dass die Preise so eskalieren. Ich hoffe nur, meine GPU gibt nicht den Geist auf ... die muss noch ein Weilchen durchhalten, denke ich.


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2018)

Und wenn schon. Das ganze sehen sich die Publisher auch an. Dass das Wetrüsten kurz gestoppt wurde, bedeutet ja nicht, dass Spielkonzepte vernachlässigt werden ....


----------



## MrFob (6. Februar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gerade für VR hätte ich auch gerne mehr Leistung in Form von besserer GPU (GTX 1070 ---> GTX 1080 Ti) und mehr RAM (16 GB ---> 32 GB). Hab ja letztens schon im Aufregen-Thread geschrieben, dass ich schon seit Release zur GTX 1080 Ti schiele. Wenn ich mich da an die 980 Ti zurückerinnere ... die war kurz vor GTX 10xx Release durchaus bezahlbar. Eben darauf hab ich für die 1080 Ti auch gehofft, aber Pustekuchen ... werden immer teurer, statt billiger. Ich ärgere mich jetzt auch, dass ich mir damals nicht gleich ne 1080 gekauft hätte anstatt der 1070. Aber das kann ja keiner ahnen, dass die Preise so eskalieren. Ich hoffe nur, meine GPU gibt nicht den Geist auf ... die muss noch ein Weilchen durchhalten, denke ich.



Mir geht es praktisch 100% genauso.(nur das bei mir noch ne olle 780 im Gehaeuse rumzuckelt).
Naja, ich werde wohl im laufe des Jahres dann in den sauren Apfel beissen und trotzdem aufruesten. Wenn alles eh nur teurer wird, dann lohnt sich das warten ja nicht und bis 2020 ist es mir dann doch etwas zu lange hin.


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gerade für VR hätte ich auch gerne mehr Leistung in Form von besserer GPU (GTX 1070 ---> GTX 1080 Ti) und mehr RAM (16 GB ---> 32 GB). Hab ja letztens schon im Aufregen-Thread geschrieben, dass ich schon seit Release zur GTX 1080 Ti schiele. Wenn ich mich da an die 980 Ti zurückerinnere ... die war kurz vor GTX 10xx Release durchaus bezahlbar. Eben darauf hab ich für die 1080 Ti auch gehofft, aber Pustekuchen ... werden immer teurer, statt billiger. Ich ärgere mich jetzt auch, dass ich mir damals nicht gleich ne 1080 gekauft hätte anstatt der 1070. Aber das kann ja keiner ahnen, dass die Preise so eskalieren. Ich hoffe nur, meine GPU gibt nicht den Geist auf ... die muss noch ein Weilchen durchhalten, denke ich.


Tja, wer Geld für VR hat, der muss halt auch  in die GPU-Tasche greifen können.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Februar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Tja, wer Geld für VR hat, der muss halt auch  in die GPU-Tasche greifen können.



Nur dass VR immer günstiger wird (damals hat ne Rift ohne Controller ca. 700 Euro gekostet, heutet kostet sie mit teilweise unter 400 Euro), während die gleichen Grafikkarten von damals nicht einen Cent günstiger geworden sind ... im Gegenteil sogar oft deutlich teurer. Hab damals wenige Monate nach Release meine GTX 1070 Super Jetstream für ca. 430 Euro bekommen. Heute ist die, wie ich gerade sehe, kaum noch zu bekommen (obwohl es noch kein Nachfolgermodell der 1070 gibt) und wenn dann entweder gebraucht oder für lächerlich hohe Preise von über 700 Euro ... das ist doch nicht normal.  Hier mal die Auflistung aller 1070er und 1080er (ohne Ti) bei Mindfactory:

https://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+(VGA)/GeForce+GTX+fuer+Gaming.html/48/91335:90718

Es sind die exakt gleichen Karten wie vor zwei Jahren. Wann kam es mal vor, dass man für 2 Jahre alte Hardware so einen lächerlichen Aufpreis zahlen musste? Evtl. mal wenn es limitierte Sammlereditionen oder sowas waren. Aber doch keine normale Alltagshardware.

Ich geb ja zu: Mein Zockbudget ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das kleinste, aber irgendwo sind dann auch Grenzen gesetzt. Und es ist ja auch nicht mit der GPU getan. Es kommen ja auch irgendwann neue VR Headsets (die neue Vive interessiert mich) und im letzten Herbst hab ich mir ein neues Lenkrad gekauft, das mit ca. 650 Euro ohne Pedale und Shifter auch nicht billig war ... da hab ich einfach keine 1000+ Euro für ne neue GPU mehr übrig.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (7. Februar 2018)

Ist echt verrückt mit den Preisen. Jetzt habe ich gerade mal bei Ebay geschaut und meine 200 Euro Grafikkarte geht gebraucht für 350+ weg. Der absolute Wahnsinn.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Februar 2018)

Hmm, lustig, ich habe wohl gerade so ein Modell, das weniger Interesse weckt, meine ist gebraucht bei eBay etwa 50 bis 70 Euro günstiger als vor drei Jahren der Originalpreis.
Was allerdings auch eigentlich lächerlich viel ist, gerade für gebraucht, früher konnte man froh sein, wenn man für eine alte, gebrauchte Karte noch 50 Euro bekommen hat.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Gerade für VR hätte ich auch gerne mehr Leistung in Form von besserer GPU (GTX 1070 ---> GTX 1080 Ti) und mehr RAM (16 GB ---> 32 GB). Hab ja letztens schon im Aufregen-Thread geschrieben, dass ich schon seit Release zur GTX 1080 Ti schiele. Wenn ich mich da an die 980 Ti zurückerinnere ... die war kurz vor GTX 10xx Release durchaus bezahlbar. Eben darauf hab ich für die 1080 Ti auch gehofft, aber Pustekuchen ... werden immer teurer, statt billiger. Ich ärgere mich jetzt auch, dass ich mir damals nicht gleich ne 1080 gekauft hätte anstatt der 1070. Aber das kann ja keiner ahnen, dass die Preise so eskalieren. Ich hoffe nur, meine GPU gibt nicht den Geist auf ... die muss noch ein Weilchen durchhalten, denke ich.



Genau auf die GTX1080ti bzw. deren Nachfolger hatte ich eigentlich setzen wollen, da ich mir die HTC Vive Pro holen will (kein Fliegengitter stattdessen 4K). Aber bei den aktuellen Kursen.... Da werde ich wohl noch warten und hoffen, daß der Markt wieder auf Normallevel zurückfindet.


----------



## golani79 (7. Februar 2018)

Wird halt mehr Konsole gezockt bis sich die Preise wieder normalisieren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Februar 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wird halt mehr Konsole gezockt bis sich die Preise wieder normalisieren


Oder eben weiterhin "nur" FHD@60+FPS.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (7. Februar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder eben weiterhin "nur" FHD@60+FPS.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Je nach Settings und Spiel, sind mit meiner 970 aber keine konstanten 60fps mehr drinnen bei FHD


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2018)

nix für ungut, Michi, aber bei all dem Luxus, den Du Dir so gönnst und den dessen Kauf Du hier auch fleißig stets verkündest, da solltest du an sich eher weit hinten in der "Mennooo!!!"-Warteschlange stehen     Das sind echt mal ECHTE First-World-Gutverdiener-Probleme, wenn man beim sowieso schon teuren Luxus-Vorhaben "VR" mit ner eingeplanten fetten HTC-Brille und einer GTX 1080 Ti rumheult, weil die Hardware vlt um weitere 10% teurer wird...


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2018)

Irgendwo muß man mit sparen anfangen.


----------



## DaXXes (9. Februar 2018)

Konsolen brauchen auch Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarten, d. h. die Daddelkisten dürften dann bei der momentanen Marktsituation auch teurer werden.

Außerdem sind die Spiele in der Anschaffung für Konsole meist teurer als für PC und können nicht wie beim PC auf die nächste Generation mitgenommen werden. Für mich ein K.O.-Kriterium, da ich gerne auch mal ältere Spiele wiederholt anwerfe. 
Da will ich mir kein PS3-Spiel für die PS4 erneut kaufen müssen. Und irgendwann fünf oder noch mehr Konsolen herumstehen zu haben, ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Das hat Sony clever erkannt. Wo die 1. Gen der PS3 noch abwärtskompatibel zur PS 2 war war es ab der 2. Version damit vorbei. So kann Sony a) seine Remastered-Editionen wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen oder alternativ Geld über sein PSNow-Streamingdienst einnehmen, wenn das Spiel X nicht als Remastered umgesetzt wird. Statt dem Kunden (wenn er bereits einmal die Lizenz bezahlt hat) zu ermöglichen, sein Spiel auf der neuen Konsole weiter spielen zu können. Beim PC funktioniert das Spiel (spezifische Ausnahmen wegen Kopierschutz wie Securom/Safedisc mal außen vor) ja auch weiter.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviel Geld Sony durch das Abschneiden der Abwärtskompatibilität durch die Remastered-Editionen und PSNow macht. Rein Interessehalber.

Und bei den aktuellen Hardwarepreisen (sollten die sich tatsächlich längerfristig auf dem aktuellen hohen Level halten) befürchte ich, daß die PS5 entweder wieder nur "halbherzig" ausgestattet wird wie damals die PS 4 (wegen der Einhaltung eines Preislimits) oder Sony dann für die neue Generation deutlich mehr Geld verlangt/verlangen muß als zum Start der PS 4. Ich bezweifle daß Sony sich wie früher (PS3-Zeiten) auf eine große Zuzahlung pro Gerät einläßt. Dann wird bei Vorhandensein von entsprechend potenter Hardware die PS 5 wohl ca. doppelt so teuer werden (ca. 800-900 EUR) wie damals zum Start die PS4 (mal mein Blick in die Glaskugel). Ich tippe auch mal darauf, daß die PS5 eine SSD statt einer HDD bekommen wird.

Insbesondere wenn Sony bei der PS5 auf Features wie 4K und VR-Funktionalität von Anfang an setzen will (was ich mal vermute, weil das ja schon die PS4 Pro kann und Sony sicherlich keinen Downgrade machen wird) glaube ich nicht, daß Sony einen Preis von 400-450 EUR halten kann. Die VR-Brille kommt auch sicher wieder Extra.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Februar 2018)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Und irgendwann fünf oder noch mehr Konsolen herumstehen zu haben, ist auch keine Lösung.



also damit hab ich kein Problem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Ähm... Respekt für die Konsolensammlung. Sind die noch alle funktionsfähig ? Und läßt sich die alte PS auch noch an einen aktuellen TV anschließen ?


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm... Respekt für die Konsolensammlung. Sind die noch alle funktionsfähig ? Und läßt sich die alte PS auch noch an einen aktuellen TV anschließen ?



ja funktionieren alle noch. PS lässt sich wie die anderen SD-Konsolen per Scart-Anschliesen ja, das war mir wichtig damals dass der TV einen entsprechenden Anschluss noch hatte, wird ja heute leider oft weggelassen, was für Retro-Fans unschön ist


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Da fehlt Dir aber noch die Switch.    Aber wirklich eine schöne Sammlung. Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich mir noch irgendwo relativ günstig eine bezahlbare PS2 besorge. Ich habe zu Hause noch ein PS2-Spiel (24) von einem Kumpel herumfliegen (war geschenkt). Konnte ich bislang nur noch nicht spielen, weil meine PS 3-Version (Slim) nicht abwärtskompatibel ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da fehlt Dir aber noch die Switch.



Ups, da hab ich doch glatt ein Bild vergessen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Februar 2018)

Also ich habe auch alle alten Konsolen noch und die funktionieren auch, insgesamt weit über 20. Wobei ich die Spiele der älteren Konsolen aus der Röhren-TV Ära ohnehin inzwischen fast ausschließlich hochskaliert am Emulator zocke. 

Was die Konsolenpreise angeht, ich wiederhole es, 500 Dollar ist das Limit, was der generelle Markt (in USA) bereit ist zu zahlen, entsprechend werden Konsolen nicht teurer angeboten. Entweder ist die PS5 dann hardwaremäßig entsprechend schwach oder Sony muss halt zubezahlen. 
Auch gehe ich davon aus, dass die PS5 abwärtskompatibel zur PS4 wird und wieder auf Standard PC Hardware setzen wird. Das Problem vorher war ja, dass die PS2 / PS3 völlig andere Hardware war. Die PS2 Abwärtskompatibilität gab es ja in der Form nicht wirklich, ähnlich wie die Wii U eine Wii eingebaut hat, hatte halt die erste PS3 eine PS2 komplett in Hardware eingebaut, was aber eben recht teuer war. 
Microsoft muss ja auf der One jedes einzelne 360 Spiel patchen, damit es läuft, du legst halt die 360 Disc ein und er lädt dann das komplette Spiel in der gepatchten Version runter. Ist toll, dass Microsoft das macht aber eben auch ein irrer Aufwand. 

Ich selbst halte es so, habe ich das Original, dann bleibe ich dabei. Wollte ich das Original damals haben aber habe es aus welchen Gründen immer ausgelassen, dann hole ich mir gerne günstig auch ein Remake / Remaster. Hat mich das Spiel schon damals nicht interessiert, dann interessiert mich das Remaster ohnehin auch nicht. So habe ich mir für die PS3 damals etwa die Metal Gear Solid und Zone of the Enders HD Collections gekauft, weil ich die schon auf der PS2 wollte aber verpasst habe. Und dann lohnt sich die grafisch aufgebohrte Version natürlich mehr als noch das alte Spiel zu kaufen. Aber ich würde jetzt z.B. nie die God of War oder Uncharted Remasters der PS4 holen, weil ich da die PS3 Versionen schon habe und die mir völlig ausreichen.

Das einzige Spiel, wo ich ein wenig im Zwiespalt bin wäre Dragon's Dogma, da habe ich die beiden PS3 Teile aber die leiden halt unter extremen Kantenflimmern, schlechten Framerates und sehr langen Ladezeiten. Wenn ich dann das Remaster vielleicht für 5 bis 10 Euro irgendwann kriege, wenn ich das Spiel tatsächlich (noch) mal zocken will, dann würde ich das wohl in dem Fall ausnahmsweise mal machen.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich mir noch irgendwo relativ günstig eine bezahlbare PS2 besorge. Ich habe zu Hause noch ein PS2-Spiel (24) von einem Kumpel herumfliegen (war geschenkt). Konnte ich bislang nur noch nicht spielen, weil meine PS 3-Version (Slim) nicht abwärtskompatibel ist.


Spiel es am Emulator am PC, mache ich wie oben erwähnt gerade bei PS2 Titeln inzwischen ausschließlich. Der PC frisst die Disc problemlos und PCSX2 ist ein wunderbar funktionierender Emu und man kann die Grafik unglaublich toll aufbohren.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2018)

Ich würde mich deswegen nicht verrückt machen. Die aktuelle Hochpreislage in in erster Linie dem Mining-Wahnsinn geschuldet, das wird sich vermutlich kurz- bis mittelfristig abkühlen.

Die Preiserhöhungen aufgrund der starken Wafer-Nachfrage sollten auf die Endprodukte keine so starken Effekte haben; selbst *wenn* sich die Preise insgesamt um 20% verteuern, ist das doch kein Weltuntergang. Davon abgesehen werden natürlich kontinuierlich die Produktionskapazitäten nach oben geschraubt (Stichwort: "Schweinezyklus") 

Ich sehe das alles recht entspannt.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

@Spirit: Thx für den Tip. Darauf bin ich echt nicht gekommen Supi. Brauch dann nur noch einen Controller. Geht den ein PS2-Spiel mit XBOX-Controller ? Würde mir dann den XBOX Elite holen.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich würde mich deswegen nicht verrückt machen. Die aktuelle Hochpreislage in in erster Linie dem Mining-Wahnsinn geschuldet, das wird sich vermutlich kurz- bis mittelfristig abkühlen.
> 
> Die Preiserhöhungen aufgrund der starken Wafer-Nachfrage sollten auf die Endprodukte keine so starken Effekte haben; selbst *wenn* sich die Preise insgesamt um 20% verteuern, ist das doch kein Weltuntergang. Davon abgesehen werden natürlich kontinuierlich die Produktionskapazitäten nach oben geschraubt (Stichwort: "Schweinezyklus")
> 
> Ich sehe das alles recht entspannt.



Zumindest der Bitcoin befindet sich (zum Glück) ja im mehr oder minder freiem Fall. Da es immer schwerer wird ihn zu berechnen wird sich das irgendwann nicht mehr lohnen und dann bricht das mit den Cryptowährungen eh zusammen.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Spirit: Thx für den Tip. Darauf bin ich echt nicht gekommen Supi. Brauch dann nur noch einen Controller. Geht den ein PS2-Spiel mit XBOX-Controller ? Würde mir dann den XBOX Elite holen.



Mit Emulator geht jeder PC Controller, also auch der von der XBox. Einzig die Benennung (Anzeige) im Spiel ist natürlich auf den PS2 Controller ausgelegt.
Wenn du willst kannst du sogar Maus und Tastatur nutzen, muss man dann aber glaube ich manuell im Emulator konfigurieren.

Für einige Spiele gibt es sogar Widescreen Patches wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, habe ich selbst aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

2018 sollen die Silizium Wafer-Preise um weitere 20% steigen und auch für 2019 ist eine Preissteigerung angekündigt:

https://www.pcwelt.de/videos/LOOTBO...esla-ins-All-Tech-up-Weekly-114-10325890.html

Sieht momentan mit den Preisen düster aus. Da wird die Leistungsklasse der 500 EUR Grafikkarten wohl zukünftig in der 800 EUR Klasse zu finden sein und eine Grafikkarte vom Typ einer GTX 1080ti wird wohl nicht mehr unter 4-stellig (1100-1200 EUR) kosten so grob geschätzt. Und RAM wird damit auch teurer.

Begründung: Trotz Vollauslastung der Produktionsanlagen steigt die Nachfrage kontinuierlich.

PS: CPUS sind doch auch aus Silizium ? Dann müßten die CPU-Preise doch auch steigen ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 2018 sollen die Silizium Wafer-Preise um 20% steigen und auch für 2019 ist eine weitere Preissteigerung angekündigt:
> 
> https://www.pcwelt.de/videos/LOOTBO...esla-ins-All-Tech-up-Weekly-114-10325890.html
> 
> ...


 Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Wafer nur einen kleinen Teil der Kosten ausmachen? ^^  Die Hautpkosten eines Chips liegen beim eigentlichen Produktionsvorgang und den Entwicklungskosten, die der Kunde mitbezahlt. Dazu kommen Stromkosten, Miet/Immobilien-Kosten, Arbeitskosten, Verwaltung, Logistik, Marketing, Gewinn für das Unternehmen, Händler-Gewinn, Support und vieles mehr. Und bei zB Grafikkarten kommen ja noch etliche Teile dazu, die gar keinen Wafer brauchen. 

Aus nem normalen Wafer bekommst du ein paar Hundert CPU-Chips heraus, und je nach dem, wie gut das Verfahren ist, hast du da sowieso 20-30% "Verlust" durch nicht-gelungene Chips. Die Preisschwankungen später, die durch eine gute Produktion im Vergleich zu einer mäßigen Ausbeute vorkommen, sind oft höher als 20% Preisunterschied beim eigentlichen Wafer. Nebenbei: Wafer waren zuvor auch eine Weile deutlich günstiger geworden - keine Ahnung, ob das bei den Hardwarepreisen irgendeine Rolle spielte. 

Echt eine total düstere Aussicht, nachher kannst du dir das nächste iPhone doch nicht mehr leisten...    aber ich rechne eher damit, dass die reinen Waferkosten maximal einen Einfluss darauf haben, dass Hardware nicht - wie sonst üblich - merkbar günstiger wird nach ein paar Monaten.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Warten wir es mal ab. Die RAM-Preise sind in letzter Zeit jedenfalls deutlichst gestiegen. Warum soll das in Zukunft nicht der Fall sein wenn die Grundmaterialien im Preis steigen ?

Klar macht der Wafer nur einen geringen Anteil aus. Aber offensichtlich langt das aus, um die Preiserhöhungen zu begründen. Die Entwicklung ist jedenfalls bedenklich.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Warten wir es mal ab. Die RAM-Preise sind in letzter Zeit jedenfalls deutlichst gestiegen. Warum soll das in Zukunft nicht der Fall sein wenn die Grundmaterialien im Preis steigen ?


 RAM ist nicht wegen der "Rohstoff"preise stark gestiegen, sondern wegen der Nachfrage und der dadurch erfolgten Auslastung der Werke. Die Hersteller von diversen Produkten suchen "händeringend" nach RAM, und zwar nach einer zuverlässigen konstanten Menge pro Monat, so dass die Chip-Hersteller wiederum eben die Preise hoch ansetzen können. Firma A bietet zB 20€ pro 8GB, Firma B dann 22€, weil sie es unbedingt brauchen, und Firma A toppt es dann mit 25€.  Und schon hast du 25% Mehrkosten. 

Es ist aber nicht so, dass bei einem 8GB-Riegel für derzeit 80€ vlt 20-30€ Gewinn und Steuern anfallen und die restlichen 50-60€ zum Großteil "Waferkosten" sind...  Natürlich sind die Wafer auch ein Teil der Kosten, aber eben nur ein kleiner. Da kostet ein Riegel dann vlt. 3-4€ mehr, aber nicht 30-40€ mehr. Du zahlst ja auch nicht 20% mehr für ne Pizza, nur weil das Mehl 20% teurer wird      Genaue Zahlen hab ich nicht, aber vor einer Weile kostete ein Wafer, der für 500 CPUs reicht, ca 4000$. Das sind pro CPU dann grad mal 8$. 20% mehr, dann sind es eben ca 10$. Davon wird eine 300€-CPU aber nicht gleich um 30€ teurer. 

Klar: manche könnten die Waferpreise als Grund für höhere Preise vorschieben - aber alles in allem ist die Nachfrage in vielen Bereichen das Problem, auch bei den Wafern, und durch die Konkurrenz kann es sich keiner leisten, nochmal 10% draufzulegen WEGEN der Wafer, obwohl deren Preisanstieg nur 1-2% mehr Kosten ausmacht.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

So oder so ist es der Engpaß. Die Waferproduktion ist ausgelastet. Dadurch Preis hoch. Trotzdem ist die Nachfrage so daß die Auslastung weiterhin so hoch bleibt. Mit den Wafern läßt sich nur die Produktionsmenge X an Hardwaremodulen herstellen. Die Nachfrage bei den Endprodukten ist aber deutlich höher (speziell beim RAM aber in letzter Zeit auch bei den GPU wegen der Miner). Letztendlich läuft es unter dem Strich auf das gleiche hinaus. Der Preis wird wohl oben bleiben bzw steigen.

Mindestens noch 2018 aber wahrscheinlich auch 2019. Weil sich an der Nachfrage nicht viel ändern wird. Im Gegenteil die steigt massiv. Auch durch Automobile mit digitaler Vernetzung, Tablets, Smartphones u.s.w.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So oder so ist es der Engpaß. Die Waferproduktion ist ausgelastet. Dadurch Preis hoch. Trotzdem ist die Nachfrage so daß die Auslastung weiterhin so hoch bleibt. Mit den Wafern läßt sich nur die Produktionsmenge X an Hardwaremodulen herstellen. Die Nachfrage bei den Endprodukten ist aber deutlich höher (speziell beim RAM aber in letzter Zeit auch bei den GPU wegen der Miner). Letztendlich läuft es unter dem Strich auf das gleiche hinaus. Der Preis wird wohl oben bleiben bzw steigen.
> 
> Mindestens noch 2018 aber wahrscheinlich auch 2019. Weil sich an der Nachfrage nicht viel ändern wird. Im Gegenteil die steigt massiv. Auch durch Automobile mit digitaler Vernetzung, Tablets, Smartphones u.s.w.



ja klar, aber worauf ich hinaus will ist nur: du kannst nicht durch eine Meldung "Wafer 20% teurer" darauf schließen, dass NUR deswegen die Hardware teurer wird UND dann auch noch merkbar teurer, erst recht nicht 20%.    Die Waferpreise sind ein Indiz für die hohe Nachfrage, aber nicht der Grund für merkbar höhere Preise.  Der Grund für die höheren Preise ist zum viel größeren Teil einfach nur die Tatsache, dass die Chip-Werke ausgelastet sind und daher übertrieben gesagt verlangen können, was sie wollen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Februar 2018)

Damit hast Du natürlich Recht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Damit hast Du natürlich Recht.



Ich würde das einfach mal alles abwarten. Wenn man was braucht, hat man halt Pech. Aber vlt. pendelt es sich bald wieder ein. zB Apple hat viel zu viele iPhone X eingeplant und 50% der geplanten Produktion "abgeblasen" - kann also sein, dass das en Zeichen dafür ist, dsass der Markt bei mobilen Geräten übersättigt ist und zumindest die Nachfrage nach Speicherchips nachlässt. Aber mach dich bloß nicht verrückt wegen solchen Meldungen wie zu den Wafern. Viel "schlimmer" wäre eine Meldung "Cryptowährungen mit neuem Boom - Strompreise sinken - Mining lohnt sich nun auch für Jedermann"


----------

